# Hi im new to this thread!



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi to all you ladies reading this   i can't believe ive been on ff since august and ive only just found this thread     firstly id like to introduce myself my name is jo and im 27 years old i have a 9 year old son from a previous relationship (whom i adore) can you belive it i only slept with his dad once and bam there i was 17 and pregnant, its only now i wish id payed more attention to it all id even gladly welcome back morning sickness! LOL anyway to cut a long story short 5 years ago i met husband mike and pretty much straight away we started trying for a baby of our own but unfortunatly it wasn't to be.
3 months after we got married we found out he had zero sperm further tests carried out on me showed i had severve blocked tubes and massive hydro's, i had one shot at ivf (bfn) before having my tubes clipped then a furthur 3 cycles of ivf (egg share) and 1 fet all resulting in bfn's im now waiting on immunity tests to come back before i have my last fet with my 3 precious snow babies. id finally like to say that i know how you ladies feel and its soooo tough but id like to wish you all a huge good luck with you're treatments speak to you soon luv jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi hun
welcome to 2ndry IF  
I host a 2ndry IF chat night every Thursday evening at 8 pm in the "Garden" chat room, if you'd like to pop in when you're free?
It's a place where everyone who has a child/children, conceived naturally or not, can come in and chat freely about their families, lives...anything really, so do feel free to come along   Anyone can come in too, it's just that we thought it would be nice to have somewhere we can chat about our children, and the journey we face with 2ndry IF, with people in the same/similar situation as us 
If you need anything, just shout  emilycaitlin is our board moderator, and I'm happy to help out in any way I can.

Take care hun, and look forward to speaking to you soon
Lots love
Gayn
XX


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi gayn thanks for the reply hun i will be definatly dropping in! can't believe i only just found this thread after being on ff since august     speak to you all soon luv jo xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi jo 
ive just been reading all about u and my heart goes out to you 

i am 31yrs DP of 7yrs is 36 and i have a Daughter  Caitlin from a previous relationship and like u i got my BFP  straight away at the time i was devastated and like u said i wish i would ov paid more attention to my pregnancy coz i did realise at the time how lucky i was 

i have lost 4 babies to my DP i was an ectopic and i lost my right tube 
i had burst appendix as a child ans sufferd for yrs with inturnal adhiesion 
i have factor  v leiden  which is the main cause ov me loosing the babies 

i had pre eclampsia whilst preg with caitlin 
had a bad time in delivery due to my bllod pressure  being  so high 
and the fact that my womb is bent and twisted 

it is so frustrating knowing how easy i got preg to some one who i hate so much and then  i have the man who i love so much and has been the best dad ever to caitlin and we carnt share those special times together through pregnancy ,delivery ( how every bad i may be ) and like u said i would even welcome bak those sleepless nights but the difference would be that i have a good man this time who would share all that with me 

sorry to moan on but wen i start i carnt stop 

take care and keep in touch 
good luck  
steph


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Steph I could have wrote that myself hunny...thats exactly how I'm feeling too.

Vicki x


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi vicki/ and jo

wen i start typing i carnt stop i get so wond up just thinking of how easy it can happen at the wrong time with the wrong person although  i wouldnt change caitlin for the world 
but what i would give to be there now 
instead i just spil all my nieces and nethews
talking nethews my DP niece had twin boys this morning and i am really close to her so i look forward to spoiling them

take care all 
steph


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi all,you all sound so normal and lovely! i dont know what i expacted when i came on this site but its lovely,i lost one bub at 9 weeks due to ectopic preg and i have one son 8 from previous relationship(no contact) have been trying to fall for 5 years now  love to all xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome emmyloupink!!!


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi to you all    sorry i didn't get back straight away been sooo busy lately! To steph thanks for the reply hun you seem to feel exactly the same as me (its hard isn't it hun!) don't ever apologise for having a good old moan at the end of the day thats what we all need to make ourselves feel better so i say rant on!!    To emmyloupink sorry to hear about you're ectopic    don't lose hope hun you'll get there by the way you're wedding pic is fab!!!      to you all luv jo xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi jo 
ranting on is wot i was born for hahaha its gr8 to talk to people who understand fully wot we are feeling friends and family try and i am lucky to have gr8 support form they all but u carnt explain ur inner feeling and expect them to feel wot u feel if they havnt been in ur shoes 
this site has been a got send 
take care and good luck im off to work now 
ill b bak tomoz 
bye for now 
steph


joann7164 said:


> Hi to you all   sorry i didn't get back straight away been sooo busy lately! To steph thanks for the reply hun you seem to feel exactly the same as me (its hard isn't it hun!) don't ever apologise for having a good old moan at the end of the day thats what we all need to make ourselves feel better so i say rant on!!   To emmyloupink sorry to hear about you're ectopic   don't lose hope hun you'll get there by the way you're wedding pic is fab!!!     to you all luv jo xxx


----------

